# Are the eggs good?



## Reftect (Mar 19, 2013)

My baby laid 4 eggs, 2 that are fertile and we checked them today and they look like this.










They started to lay around the first of this month and we just checked them today and thats what they look like. Are they alive still? What are the chances of them hatching? Both of her fertile egg's look like this.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I don't think the babies are alive anymore. The air sack is taking up more than half the egg and its not supposed to. By this point the baby should be filling up most of the egg, you really shouldn't be able to see much inside of it. What color is the egg shell?


----------



## Reftect (Mar 19, 2013)

They are still white, you can tell they are fertile just from looking at them in the light, no discoloration they look normal.. it's really upsetting to hear this.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They may still hatch but the air cell shouldn't be taking up that much of the egg. What's the humidity like?


----------



## Reftect (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm not sure, they do tend to get wet go back in every couple of days. She is a very good mama she just can't seem to get any babies.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

What is your setup like? What kind of bedding do you use? What type of nestbox?


----------



## Reftect (Mar 19, 2013)

We use hay which she seems to like better then a rag on the bottom and they have a normal nest box with a lid a little bigger then the ones you get at petsmart.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

hay can absorb moisture from the eggs, which could cause this. have you tried using aspen bedding instead? it's very good for keeping proper humidity


----------



## Reftect (Mar 19, 2013)

We will have to try that, i'm going to try and give them some more time. She will most likely lay again since she is a chronic egg layer, but this is her first set of fertile eggs. We were hoping that they would hatch and she would be happy and stop.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That sounds like the problem...she can wet herself as much as she wants but the hay is sucking the moisture out of the eggs. Pine or aspen bedding is acceptable, I usually get the kaytee pine bedding. Do not get cedar, its bad for birds. Too aromatic. Make sure to have about three inches of bedding in the cage to help the babies get purchase once they hatch. http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27688 This sticky explains what to use in the nestbox to get the best possible results. A rag wouldn't be enough anyways to use at the bottom.


----------



## Reftect (Mar 19, 2013)

well now that i think about it the eggs aren't in the hay she moved the hay to one side and the eggs are on the other.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yea it would be best to put fresh bedding in there and get rid of the hay all together.


----------

